# Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos



## XxAssrael (31. März 2014)

*Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos*

Hi.

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig wie der titel schon sagte suche ich ein gutes programm für anfänger um videos zu rendern&/bearbeiten von fraps videos 

lg


----------



## naruto8073 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos*

Hallo. 
Such dir was aus -> Download render programm


----------



## Rho (31. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos*

Sehr guter Tipp...
Hast du dir seine Frage überhaupt durchgelesen und mal mit den von dir verlinkten Programm verglichen?

Tipp von mir, rendern ist in dem Zusammenhang der falsche Begriff. Um Videos zu bearbeiten bietet sich Adobe Premiere oder Sony Vegas an. Das geht allerdings in die professionelle Richtung und ist auch nicht gerade günstig. Wenn du es einfach und simpel haben willst, kannst du mal den kostenlosen Movie Maker ausprobieren. Zum Transkodieren von Videos kannst du HandBrake verwenden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. April 2014)

*AW: Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos*



naruto8073 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Such dir was aus -> Download render programm


 
Kannst du uns auch mitteilen was dein Link für einen Sinn hat.
Würde mich nur mal interessieren


----------



## naruto8073 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos*

Oh. Hatte mehrere Tabs auf und wie immer den falschen erwischt. 
Sorry mein Fehler.
Bin ja dankbar für den hinwies aber ein Tipp von euch zum Thema wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. April 2014)

*AW: Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos*

Wie schon erwähnt ist der *Movie Maker* für Einsteiger völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Rho (1. April 2014)

*AW: Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos*



naruto8073 schrieb:


> ein Tipp von euch zum Thema wäre auch nicht schlecht.


Du hast wohl ne sehr selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## shadie (1. April 2014)

*AW: Anfänger programm zum rendern von fraps videos*

Wenn du damit kein Geld verdienst würde ich dir auch zu erst zum kostenlosen Moviemaker raten.

Falls es auch was kosten darf wäre Camtasia noch gut.

Ich bin wegen der Warteschlangenfunktion am Ende bei Adobe Premiere Pro CS6 gelandet, das kostet dann aber richtig....

Weitere habe ich noch nicht testen können


----------

